# Vimeo Louisiana pigs on fly



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

fukn eh !!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Good stuff, looks a little like Delacroix, Island.


----------



## palmettoinspect (Dec 19, 2014)

Awesome! Those are some big olé winter fish! Looks like yell had a blast.


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

Hell of a trip. Looks like a blast


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like off the MS river so I'm going to say Venice or Buras...
Nice work that place will spoil you!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

That does it, I'm calling the movers!!! LA is SPECIAL for sure! Congrats.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> Looks like off the MS river so I'm going to say Venice or Buras...
> Nice work that place will spoil you!


This. Looks like down river. Delacroix hasn't looked like that in a while, at least not the spots I fish. Unless it was somewhere outside like off Black Bay.

Flippin awesome video, right down to the music!


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Those are some slobs! I really enjoyed the dancing around the beer can while fighting the fish. What kind of rod was that that broke?


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

I love how that fish is thrown over the side 15 seconds into the video. I bet the fish was older than the the angler. FL #s on the boat?  How many hero shots you need?  Come on back any time y'all!!!!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I love how that fish is thrown over the side 15 seconds into the video. I bet the fish was older than the the angler. FL #s on the boat?  How many hero shots you need?  Come on back any time y'all!!!!


+1

those fish need way more attention when releasing.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one who thought throwing the fish over like that was irresponsible. I guess money doesn't buy brains.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Glorified Bud Light commercial. Could have been a decent video but ruined with the fish chuck and constant shots of the beer can. And they wonder why some cringe everytime they see another boat with FL numbers.

If you want to come back how about y'all treat the fishery with more respect than that. :-[


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Let me clarify the FL comment because I've been called out on it in a pm.  I've been fishing the biloxi marsh since 03 and have seen the changes that have occurred since.  The fishing has changed and I won't go out there on the weekends if I can avoid it. An out of state guide recently told a buddy that he was in his spot when the guide burned across the flat toward him and screwed the fishing for everyone. I bet his anglers were impressed. The locals are not following me around, high holing my line or running too close when I'm poling a flat. It's the out of state guides and visitors. Mainly carpetbaggers with FL #s on their boats.  I've shown much more respect when I'm on the water in FL than I'm seeing around here. And I'm not that a##hole out there screaming "locals only!" And have taken many guys fishing from this and other boards.  If you ever see a sea foam 18 waterman abusing your resources please feel free to call me out for it. MS #s start with MI.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks like Yall got on them! I'm more guy who likes to watch the eat rather than watching fish slung over a gunnel, but good trip nonetheless. 

As far as fish handling goes, many locals treat them worse than what I saw on the vid, but just an FYI, it's considered poor form to hang/handle large redfish by the jaw.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

The first few seconds are great and made me feel like this was going to be a super vid. Then the mishandling of these female breeders began and never really stopped until the vid was over. Too bad, could have been cool, instead this is like a primer on how not to treat the fishery. Don't know these guys or their backgrounds, but disrespect for mother nature is never a good thing.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Maybe Chittum should include a "how to" book with each skiff he sells?


----------



## fshboy007 (Jul 12, 2012)

Too everyone who made a postive comment , thanks.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Too everyone who made a postive comment , thanks.


you welcome.


i dont think they meant any disrespect to the species / area. we all get caught in the excitement and are guilty of similar acts at one time or another. live and learn  

thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Let me clarify the FL comment because I've been called out on it in a pm.  I've been fishing the biloxi marsh since 03 and have seen the changes that have occurred since.  The fishing has changed and I won't go out there on the weekends if I can avoid it. An out of state guide recently told a buddy that he was in his spot when the guide burned across the flat toward him and screwed the fishing for everyone. I bet his anglers were impressed. The locals are not following me around, high holing my line or running too close when I'm poling a flat. It's the out of state guides and visitors. Mainly carpetbaggers with FL #s on their boats.  I've shown much more respect when I'm on the water in FL than I'm seeing around here. And I'm not that a##hole out there screaming "locals only!" And have taken many guys fishing from this and other boards.  If you ever see a sea foam 18 waterman abusing your resources please feel free to call me out for it. MS #s start with MI.


 Unfortunately... it will only get worse year by year. It's what happens to all great fisheries. They get exploited to the point where they become a love/hate situation for locals. Add to that, the abuse and disrespect that some (not just non-locals either) may inflict on it, and it really starts to sour. Any angler with half a brain, should understand the importance of proper handling and the proper release of all fish. Especially the breeding stock. I'm not going to lie, I really really wanna fish there. At least once... I have dreams about those floating bulls, hammering poppers.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> Road trip from Florida. iPhone with Google earth. Done.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/115106279
> 
> ...


So you never got a heads up on where to go, maybe by people that were there a week before you ? You must be really good at fishing.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

Also, laughing at all the "mishandling" of the fish comments on here. Guess yal have never been to LA. If you think they give a rats ass about their own fishery out there, you are sadly mistaken. It's a slaughter fest everyday. Catch and release, straight into the cooler.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

These are my friends in this video, and I was cringing at some of the comments here before watching it, fearing the worst.

Seriously? Each and every one of you guys are going to tell me that you've never had a beer, tossed a redfish over the side, or laid a fish on the deck before you take a pic? That's some BS.

Whole lot of biased garbage being thrown around on this post... We drive 950 miles to fish your water, just like you drive 950 miles to fish ours.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> > Road trip from Florida. iPhone with Google earth. Done.
> >
> > http://vimeo.com/115106279
> >
> ...


 ;D Careful. Don't let them know that the Floridians are conspiring. They may start whining more than usual.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> These are my friends in this video, and I was cringing at some of the comments here before watching it, fearing the worst.
> 
> Seriously? Each and every one of you guys are going to tell me that you've never had a beer, tossed a redfish over the side, or laid a fish on the deck before you take a pic? That's some BS.
> 
> Whole lot of biased garbage being thrown around on this post... We drive 950 miles to fish your water, just like you drive 950 miles to fish ours.


So... that's how you or they would handle a trophy permit, tarpon, bonefish or even snook? I could care less how most of the locals treat there own fishery, (most of the locals around here are horrible), doesn't mean I'm going to follow suit. I admit, when I was a beginner my practices were sub-par. Even then, common sense led me to never hang a fish of that size by it's gills or jaw. My outlook now is, if I can take the time to stalk a fish and catch it. I can take the time to release it as best I can. If it's legal, and going in the cooler anyhow... I don't care if you punch it in the face, if that's what you're into.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> > > Road trip from Florida. iPhone with Google earth. Done.
> > >
> > > http://vimeo.com/115106279
> > >
> ...


LOL


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> These are my friends in this video, and I was cringing at some of the comments here before watching it, fearing the worst.
> 
> Seriously? Each and every one of you guys are going to tell me that you've never had a beer, tossed a redfish over the side, or laid a fish on the deck before you take a pic? That's some BS.
> 
> Whole lot of biased garbage being thrown around on this post... We drive 950 miles to fish your water, just like you drive 950 miles to fish ours.


nope, i grew up there, stay in homestead. Next question.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't drink on the boat but don't care if others want a beer or two. But I sure as hell don't make a video with a beer in most of the video.

And no I NEVER just toss a fish over the side like that. There is no doubt that there are lots of locals are catch and release....release right into the cooler. But I thought guys that would come to visit, especially fly rod guys, would have more respect than that. Sorry I had higher expectations for y'all. My bad.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Also, laughing at all the "mishandling" of the fish comments on here. Guess yal have never been to LA. If you think they give a rats ass about their own fishery out there, you are sadly mistaken. It's a slaughter fest everyday. Catch and release, straight into the cooler.


taking a limit is fine, happens every day. But slinging bre........ ah never mind, not even worth explaining the difference


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

> > Also, laughing at all the "mishandling" of the fish comments on here. Guess yal have never been to LA. If you think they give a rats ass about their own fishery out there, you are sadly mistaken. It's a slaughter fest everyday. Catch and release, straight into the cooler.
> 
> 
> taking a limit is fine, happens every day.  But slinging bre........  ah never mind, not even worth explaining the difference


Yep. And nobody is gonna win this argument. And I won't ever say I've never made mistakes or love to eat fish. Got plenty of hero shots out there too. But the way things are going right now I think in 10 years we may be sitting around reminiscing about the good old days.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

> I don't drink on the boat but don't care if others want a beer or two. But I sure as hell don't make a video with a beer in most of the video.
> 
> And no I NEVER just toss a fish over the side like that. There is no doubt that there are lots of locals are catch and release....release right into the cooler. But I thought guys that would come to visit, especially fly rod guys, would have more respect than that. Sorry I had higher expectations for y'all. My bad.


Very well said!


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> > These are my friends in this video, and I was cringing at some of the comments here before watching it, fearing the worst.
> >
> > Seriously? Each and every one of you guys are going to tell me that you've never had a beer, tossed a redfish over the side, or laid a fish on the deck before you take a pic? That's some BS.
> >
> ...


Thanks dick, no more questions, we're just all glad that you're not here anymore... ;D


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> > Also, laughing at all the "mishandling" of the fish comments on here. Guess yal have never been to LA. If you think they give a rats ass about their own fishery out there, you are sadly mistaken. It's a slaughter fest everyday. Catch and release, straight into the cooler.
> 
> 
> taking a limit is fine, happens every day.  But slinging bre........  ah never mind, not even worth explaining the difference


I am not agreeing with how they handled the fish. I myself would not have done it, but it's not me in the video. That being said, what is the difference between the possible harm done to a fish during release vs 50 redfish hanging on a peg board at the marina ? You guys have a much bigger fight on your hands.......


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> > These are my friends in this video, and I was cringing at some of the comments here before watching it, fearing the worst.
> >
> > Seriously? Each and every one of you guys are going to tell me that you've never had a beer, tossed a redfish over the side, or laid a fish on the deck before you take a pic? That's some BS.
> >
> ...


You really going to compare a tough bull redfish to a permit, bone or tarpon? Think about that statement for a minute. Even with that being said, I feel that these fish were treated fine, if not better than most of the fish you see being caught by notable local guides.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

ahhhh the ole monkey see monkey do approach. Cool, now we understand. 


Merry Christmas.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> > > Also, laughing at all the "mishandling" of the fish comments on here. Guess yal have never been to LA. If you think they give a rats ass about their own fishery out there, you are sadly mistaken. It's a slaughter fest everyday. Catch and release, straight into the cooler.
> >
> >
> > taking a limit is fine, happens every day.  But slinging bre........  ah never mind, not even worth explaining the difference
> ...


Dan, I see where you're coming from on this one, believe me I do. But I don't think you have much to worry about. You have so much water to work with. Gulf fish survived the Deepwater Horizon oil spill and all of the dispersants that came after it, for christ's sake. Coming from someone who fishes a way smaller, far more sensitive, and extremely more pressured area on a weekly basis, and watching it thrive, I can tell you that recreational anglers chucking a couple fish over the side is the very least of your worries.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

I find it amusing that three of the people who are really pissed off about this video live in a different state from where it was filmed, while the few guys here that are actually from Louisiana are giving thumbs up. You guys are a riot.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I find it amusing that three of the people who are really pissed off about this video live in a different state from where it was filmed, while the few guys here that are actually from Louisiana are giving thumbs up. You guys are a riot.


 I was born and raised in the LA marsh for 24 years. I moved to the ms gulf coast because of Katrina. it effects me and my home waters. Why do you have a problem with that?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I think we all could take a bit of a chill on this one. Yes those of us who live in the area and spend a fair amount of time in the marsh have seen a lot of changes in the last several years and they are not good.

Marsh eroding away. 
More and more pressure all the time. I have seen a marked change in just the three years I have lived here.

Just trying to offer some honest critique. After all if you are going to post a video that is what you are going to get. Glad you had some great fishing and please come back anytime. Its God's marsh not yours, mine, or anybody elses. But next time perhaps think a bit about what you are doing and how you are portraying yourselves.

Cheers and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Steve


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> > I find it amusing that three of the people who are really pissed off about this video live in a different state from where it was filmed, while the few guys here that are actually from Louisiana are giving thumbs up. You guys are a riot.
> 
> 
> I was born and raised in the LA marsh for 24 years.  I moved to the ms gulf coast because of Katrina. it effects me and my home waters.  Why do you have a problem with that?


Just exactly _what_ *a*ffects you? Someone tossing a red over the side? GMAFB. The first time I came to LA, everyone warned me that the locals would be total a-holes. Turns out, we were greeted with nothing but smiles and handshakes. We treated the other fishermen, as well as the fish, with the utmost courtesy, pumped about a thousand bucks into the local economy, and got along fine with everyone. I guess you were out of town by then. You've made it clear that you don't want Floridians in your fishery, regardless of how they act, and I'm sure that many others share your sentiment... I am truly sorry to hear that, but it won't keep me from making the trip next year!


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> I think we all could take a bit of a chill on this one. Yes those of us who live in the area and spend a fair amount of time in the marsh have seen a lot of changes in the last several years and they are not good.
> 
> Marsh eroding away.
> More and more pressure all the time. I have seen a marked change in just the three years I have lived here.
> ...



Agreed Steve. Cheers, Luke


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

And may common sense now prevail. Have a great CHRISTmas everyone!!!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> You really going to compare a tough bull redfish to a permit, bone or tarpon? Think about that statement for a minute. Even with that being said, I feel that these fish were treated fine, if not better than most of the fish you see being caught by notable local guides.


What exactly makes you think that bull reds are, in your own words, "tough?" Please expand on why you feel they don't require the same level of care as a trophy tarpon, bonefish, or pemit. While you're at it, tell us more about the notable guides you have witnessed mishandling fish. 

I don't pretend to know things about where you are from so do us all a favor and save your imaginary knowledge of local guides and the level of treatment different fish require for when you are around people who don't know any better.  I don't think you're qualified to comment on either subject.



> Just exactly _what_ *a*ffects you? Someone tossing a red over the side? GMAFB. The first time I came to LA, everyone warned me that the locals would be total a-holes. Turns out, we were greeted with nothing but smiles and handshakes. We treated the other fishermen, as well as the fish, with the utmost courtesy, pumped about a thousand bucks into the local economy, and got along fine with everyone. I guess you were out of town by then. You've made it clear that you don't want Floridians in your fishery, regardless of how they act, and I'm sure that many others share your sentiment... I am truly sorry to hear that, but it won't keep me from making the trip next year!


Again, I'm not sure I believe someone told you the locals would give you a hard time. However, judging from your friends in the video; if someone was treated poorly and relayed that experience to you, they may have deserved what they got. 

The moral of the story here is if you're going to post a video on the internet for everyone to see, at least do your best to represent yourself in a positive manner. Regardless if throwing that fish overboard did any unnecessary harm or not, it was stupid and makes your friends look like idiots.

Call it a lapse in judgement or whatever you want but at least own the mistake. I don't think anyone here would give a chit if someone just took responsibility rather than try to make irrelevant comparisons to how other people handle sportfish. Don't make excuses.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> > You really going to compare a tough bull redfish to a permit, bone or tarpon? Think about that statement for a minute. Even with that being said, I feel that these fish were treated fine, if not better than most of the fish you see being caught by notable local guides.
> 
> 
> What exactly makes you think that bull reds are, in your own words, "tough?" Please expand on why you feel they don't require the same level of care as a trophy tarpon, bonefish, or pemit. While you're at it, tell us more about the notable guides you have witnessed mishandling fish.
> ...


Pretend to know things? While we're on that subject, I don't think you're qualified to make any assumptions of what I comment on. I'm not going to go on a blurred-face instagram-picture posting rampage of New Orleans guides doing hero shots and jaw-lifting, but it wouldn't be difficult. I also won't waste time commenting on my personal experiences with redfish, permit, tarpon, and bonefish, but you're fighting a losing battle if you're going to say (as an experienced fisherman with a straight face) that a redfish is anywhere near as sensitive.

Do you catch redfish? It seems that you're so concerned with their well-being, that it would be ironic if you were out there sticking them with hooks and fighting them to exhaustion while they're in the marsh feeding and trying to survive the winter.

Someone definitely did warn us of a-holes, and if you read my post correctly, you will see that we never had anything but great experiences with the locals.

This isn't my battle, or my mistake, but I would be writing this even if it wasn't my friends in the video. I see where you're coming from, and there are no excuses being made here - just calling out what I see as a huge overreaction.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> > > Also, laughing at all the "mishandling" of the fish comments on here. Guess yal have never been to LA. If you think they give a rats ass about their own fishery out there, you are sadly mistaken. It's a slaughter fest everyday. Catch and release, straight into the cooler.
> >
> >
> > taking a limit is fine, happens every day.  But slinging bre........  ah never mind, not even worth explaining the difference
> ...


Fortunately, the old 50 fish/person (any combination of reds and specks of any size) limit is long gone. What you all don't realize is that redfish stocks already crashed in Louisiana at one point due to overpressure after the blackened redfish craze increased demand back in the 80's. Before that, they were kinda viewed as a trash fish, much like any other drum in most settings. I remember the bad old days when a 3# red was rare and special, yet we could fill a cooler with schooling rat reds. Only after they established sane limits and the gill nets went away did we start consistently catching big reds inshore like in the video. 

The Louisiana fishery is a conservation success story. Because of that, you can keep 5 reds over 16", only 1 of which may be over 27". In my experience, the fishery has not just held up to, but flourished, under that level of recreational pressure. Coastal erosion, decreasing public access to "private" areas and the next petrochemical disaster are the real scary monsters under the bed.

The video didn't outrage me beyond cringing at all the vertical lifts. I've seen people handle fish with both much more and much less respect. However, I wouldn't recommend that anyone base his/her release technique on the fish handling of the average *******. From my experience, that is a low standard since the consensus is that the dang fish just better be happy it ain't goin' in the box.

Nate


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't see it as an overreaction. What I see is what amounts to an advertisement of fishing bulls in Louisiana. Videos that show great days, with big fish, draw attention. Why not make that attention as positive as possible? You can't say for certain if the hero shots on istagram weren't taken in a responsible manner. Seeing a few hero shots on istagram also doesn't qualify you to say you have "seen" anything other than a split second representation of an event in which you were not present. 

What I see is a video that promotes the fictional ideology that redfish are some kind of super resilient fish that requires no special handling. While the fish that was thrown overboard is in all likelihood just fine, it doesn't represent the how the fish should be handled as a whole. Trying to justify their actions does nothing for anyone. 

Hopefully some good will come from this and if someone is inspired to visit Louisiana next year they see this video and make a note on how NOT to conduct themselves. 

At the end of the day this is a necessary debate. Nobody wants people abusing the fishy, local or not. We, as a community, need to do a better job of advertising our fisheries. 

*edit* There has been some accusations of New Orleans guides jaw lifting big redfish on Istagram. I'd like to see some proof.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey, I completely respect everyone's opinions and feelings but what made my spirits rise is at 35 seconds in - even I can freaking make that cast![ch128077] I cant believe how close you all got to these Bulls.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > > These are my friends in this video, and I was cringing at some of the comments here before watching it, fearing the worst.
> > >
> > > Seriously? Each and every one of you guys are going to tell me that you've never had a beer, tossed a redfish over the side, or laid a fish on the deck before you take a pic? That's some BS.
> > >
> ...


 Yeah man, I absolutely am... due to the amount of dead floating bulls and even slotters, I've seen in my fishery over the years. Yes, they're tough, but they still put every single ounce of fight they have when hooked. Then take into consideration, being slung into the skiff by their face and thrown down on the deck. But, because some guides are worse, it's okay to be irresponsible?... what a joke. It looks like a great and memorable time was had by all. It's just unfortunate, that the proper respect and consideration for the targeted species was lacking. I, personally, would treat any fishery I visited, with the same exact respect I do my own. Regardless of how some of the locals or guides treat it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

That vid is sick dude!! ~nods~


----------



## wooknows (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks like an incredible day


----------

